# Laptop Won’t Boot: “All boot options are tried”



## Garlicito (9 mo ago)

hey guys. I've been experiencing an issue with my laptop booting. It's a Samsung galaxy and it currently runs windows 10.

when I try to boot it, it loads a screen that reads,
"All boot options are tried. Press <F4> key to recover with factory image using Recovery or any other keys for next boot loop iteration."

F4 seems to do nothing

I was able to open Samsung BIOS but that's the extent to my progress. Thanks for any assistance 🙏


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Look in the bios 
is your hard drive listed 
Normally under boot screen - all bios different
Model number of laptop please
Samsung make a lot of products with the same name


----------



## Garlicito (9 mo ago)

I’m not sure what you mean by if the hard drive is listed. The boot screen doesn’t seem to have jt

BIOS version P08RFG if that helps
Model is NP730QCJ


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Boot screen might not list it but it can be showing in the bios.
If not you need a new drive


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It seems that your bios is one of the old sytles. If it looks like this then look for system information and then stata .


----------



## Garlicito (9 mo ago)

Ah no, my BIOS does not look like that. It’s a 2019 version


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Is this your bios


----------

